# Can't edit posts



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I've tried to correct my misspellings with forumrunner and with tapatalk, and in both cases I get error messages when I try to save the corrected post.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh, I just tried to edit the post using chrome, and I get "Database Shutdown 
Site work Being Done", so I'm guessing you already know about the problem I'm reporting and are working on it.

Strangely, the site isn't down, as I can browse around, read, and post. I just can't edit.

ETA: Wow, I editted this post fine; I just can't edit a post in a thread I posted to this morning.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...I just test edited this post that you made this morning and had no issue...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10414517#post10414517

What post did you try to edit?

(I am not even sure TapaTalk or ForumRunner works full on the site as this version of Vb has not been supported in a long time.)


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

That's the post; I was trying to change "mit" to "it",

ETA: wow, I still can't edit it, though I can edit this post.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I wonder if you are looking at a cached page. Please try clearing your browser cache and see.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I tried clearing all browser data, and that didn't help either. Out of curiosity, I tried editting a later post in the same thread and that worked, but there's something about that one post that triggers the "Database Shutdown Site work Being Done" page.

Oh well, I guess this isn't a major problem as it seems to be confined to that one post of mine.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

timckelley said:


> I tried clearing all browser data, and that didn't help either. Out of curiosity, I tried editting a later post in the same thread and that worked, but there's something about that one post that triggers the "Database Shutdown Site work Being Done" page.
> 
> Oh well, I guess this isn't a major problem as it seems to be confined to that one post of mine.


That's just it, that is not what the page says anymore. It now tells you these was an error with the database and even shows the error info in a box.


----------

